# Long Term Rental for Retirement



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi

Just joined this forum and need some advice. I'm a single male thinking of retiring to Cyprus next April (2012), although I must admit I dont know a lot about the Island. I'd appreciate some up to date info on the following,

Accommodation, can you rent a furnished 1 or 2 bedroom apartment/flat on a long term basis?.

My income would be in the region of 2600 euro a month for 2012, and 3000 euro from 2013 when I receive the state pension. Would this be adequate to live on for a single person?. (Don't smoke or socialize much, drink moderately, I also don't intend to buy a car)

Is crime any worse in Cyprus, than here in the UK at present?

Can you rent or purchase satellite TV?

I am hoping to visit Cyprus for a break either at the end of the year or in the New Year, all being well. Can anyone suggest where would be a good stating point in Cyprus to start looking at properties and meet expats etc.?.

ALL replies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tonika said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined this forum and need some advice. I'm a single male thinking of retiring to Cyprus next April (2012), although I must admit I dont know a lot about the Island. I'd appreciate some up to date info on the following,
> 
> ...


You should be fine on that income especially if you are not a a heavy drinker or smoker. 
No problems finding long term rentals in most areas.
Crime is much lower than the Uk although is on the rise compared to a few years ago.
Many apartment blocks have communal satellite dishes or peopler share a dish between 3 or 4 apartments.


----------



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

Veronica said:


> You should be fine on that income especially if you are not a a heavy drinker or smoker.
> No problems finding long term rentals in most areas.
> Crime is much lower than the Uk although is on the rise compared to a few years ago.
> Many apartment blocks have communal satellite dishes or peopler share a dish between 3 or 4 apartments.


Thanks for that info Veronica, really helpful. Could you recommend a specific area, or town I should visit, when I come for a break, within the next few months?. 

Could you also tell me, or how can I find out, if there are any Expat's clubs in cities or towns in Cyprus?.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about clubs in other areas but there is the UKCA in Paphos as well as others. There are clubs for all sorts of activities such as walking groups, bowls clubs, sailing clubs, etc etc. Plenty to keep you busy.

I cant really advise about other areas as I chose Paphos after initial research before moving here because I much prefer the Paphos area to other parts.


----------



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I don't know about clubs in other areas but there is the UKCA in Paphos as well as others. There are clubs for all sorts of activities such as walking groups, bowls clubs, sailing clubs, etc etc. Plenty to keep you busy.
> 
> I cant really advise about other areas as I chose Paphos after initial research before moving here because I much prefer the Paphos area to other parts.



Thanks again for your helpful and speedy reply.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

We like Veronica chose the Paphos district because it tends to be more greener and accessible than the rest of the island.

Larnaca tends to look like a desert and Nicosia and Limassol are cities. If it’s a city that you are looking for then you should explore them.

We chose a place outside of the tourist area as we wanted to integrate and for us it is working, we are a short car ride from a small town called Polis that has the major facilities and is near to the coast. It does get tourists but they tend to be older or with families. 

If you want to be really remote then explore the Troodos or Kato Pyrgos but be aware that the facilities are limited.

You should be able to pick up a 1 bed furnished apartment for around 325 euro per month for a 6 month plus let. Short term will be more expensive.

As you are coming in the winter then bring some warm clothing as it can be cold and in our part of Cyprus we can get torrential downpours. Depending on where you plan to stay then check that there is heating available and don't get fobbed off with heating via the air con unless it's in with the rental as it can be expensive.

Car hire should be cheap but shop around and haggle if you are planning to use it for a month or so. Most companies will let you collect\leave at the airport which will avoid a taxi ride. Taxis are expensive here.

Sky is available here and you need a dish the size of Africa to receive it so it's expensive. There are alternatives and some of the local TV is in English with Greek subtitles. As we are here permanently we get TV recorded to hard disc in the UK then we play it on a computer connected to the TV and an amplifier, for us it's great as it doesn't matter if we are watching a program that was broadcast 6 months ago.

If there is anything else you want to know then just ask.


----------

